# Sapelo Sound advice



## gonole (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi All
I am renting a house with a dock near Shellman Bluff/Eulonia next week.  We are bringing our kayaks and plan on fishing the creeks. 

I live outside Jacksonville and fish the inshore creeks there, but I was looking for some local knowledge around Sapelo Sound.  Any recommendations on spots, baits (I normally fish artificials), tides, or whatever would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 26, 2016)

As you travel road to Shellman Bluff you cross a creek and there is a dock and ramp.  No personal experience, but always wanted to put my Kayak in there and fish.  Northerly from bridge it gets shallow in a hurry, but is deep water to the south and from what I read at times good trout water.  I would personally not venture into Sapelo sound trying to get to creeks or small rivers in a Kayak.  It can get mighty rough out there in a hurry.


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

I keep my boat a block down from that Shellman Bluff DNR dock. That's White Chimney Creek. There is some good fishing along there and you would have a long paddle before you got to the sound. There are numerous holes and drops to fish and lots of little feeder creeks.


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes  It's White Chimney Creek   Couldn't remember the name


----------



## gonole (Apr 27, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for the input, I really appreciate it.  

Paddler- I do plan on being cautious moving out toward the sound.  These tides are about twice what I experience down here, plus I much prefer the smaller creeks.

Fuelman- Does White Chimney hold decent water even at low tide?  Any idea how the current bite has been?


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 27, 2016)

There should be enough water for a kayak at low tide. There is one stretch not far from the dock that has a silted in flat that can get shallow. It looks like some pretty large tide swings next week. The water will be way up in the grass at high water and the flats will be even shallower than usual at low water. I haven't had the boat in the water since Christmas so I don't know how it's been but live shrimp is always good if you can get them. Fisherman's Lodge at the end Shellman Bluff Rd usually has live shrimp and the lady that owns Blackbeards Restaurant set up to sell live bait. I don't know what she has available now. Both places are within 2 miles of that DNR dock. I'm going to try to get down for mothers day and the weekend after that. Find out what creek or river you dock is on and I could help point in a better direction.


----------



## gonole (Apr 30, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks again Fuelman.  We are on the Sapelo River in Pine Harbor.  Looking at the satellite images, it looks very fishy with a ton of small feeder creeks and islands


----------



## killswitch (Apr 30, 2016)

You're in a good location for kayak fishing. Oyster bars line the bank from just past the marina all the way down past the boat ramp at Pelican Point. Feeder creeks all around.
The docks in both directions of the Bucanneer rest. tend to hold sheephead.  Plenty of fishable water within a mile of Pine Harbor. Live shrimp or gulp swimming mullets. Catch 'em up !


----------



## fuelman1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Don't forget to eat at Buccaneer's. They usually have very good fried shrimp. Take a 15 minute drive to Darien and eat at B&J's. It looks like a hole in the wall but they have some of the best fried shrimp you'll ever eat.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 30, 2016)

Drive to B & J in Darien. Get there early........really early if you go Fri or Sat evening. Worth the short drive. You will throw rocks at the Bucanneer after eating  B&J.  Not even sure the Bucanneer re-opened after the fire last year. Some one else may be able to chime in on the Buc. fire. It was contained inside and don't think there was structural damage.  You also have the Pelican Point right around the corner from you.


----------



## gonole (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Got here today and got settled.  Caught a flounder off the dock, putting the boats in tomorrow.  I appeciate the  advice on fishing and eats!


----------



## HP3 (May 1, 2016)

Don't waste your time at the Buccaneer.  Pelican Point (Now called The Fish Dock) and B&J's are some of the better seafood restaurants in the area.  Just STAY AWAY from the Buccaneer. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## fuelman1 (May 1, 2016)

pmerier said:


> Don't waste your time at the Buccaneer.  Pelican Point (Now called The Fish Dock) and B&J's are some of the better seafood restaurants in the area.  Just STAY AWAY from the Buccaneer. Hope you enjoy your stay.


What happened to the Buccaneer? It's been a couple of years (maybe more). They rebuilt after a fire. Now another fire? They usually had good food. Service could be sketchy depending on the crowds. It's been a good while since I have been to Pelican Point. The buffet was OK but the crowds there were in need of some lessons in manners. Way to rambunctious and loud.


----------



## killswitch (May 1, 2016)

fuelman1 said:


> What happened to the Buccaneer? It's been a couple of years (maybe more). They rebuilt after a fire. Now another fire? They usually had good food. Service could be sketchy depending on the crowds. It's been a good while since I have been to Pelican Point. The buffet was OK but the crowds there were in need of some lessons in manners. Way to rambunctious and loud.



They had a small fire inside that was contained last summer. But, the food had progressively gotten worse since the new guy had taken over. Use to go regularly, but haven't been in 2 or 3 years. Doubt we will be going back, even if they re-opened. A friend sent me an e mail recently from a real estate co. that had the property listed


----------

